# iPhone App For GPS With No Data



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello,

I just acquired an iPhone 3GS and I am looking for a GPS app that will work offline. I am a Pay-As-You-Go customer and therefore I have no data plan. Does anyone have any firsthand experience using any of the GPS apps offline?

Thanks


----------



## wilecoyote (May 25, 2008)

skippy1416 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just acquired an iPhone 3GS and I am looking for a GPS app that will work offline. I am a Pay-As-You-Go customer and therefore I have no data plan. Does anyone have any firsthand experience using any of the GPS apps offline?
> 
> Thanks


I use Navigon and it doesn't need any data access. I've used it lots in the US and never had any problems with data charges. I guess the two major GPS apps are Navigon and TomTom. The things I like about Navigon are:

Good voice turn-by-turn directions
pretty fast recomputing of routes when you take a different turn
Fantastic simulation of highway signs showing you exactly what lanes to be in. 

What I don't like is that it can take a bit of time to start up (I do have an old 3G though), and it is a bit of a pain to enter in an address. It does support google searches now, but of course when I'm in the US I have data off so that doesn't generally help. Instead I have to enter the destination address manually (first the country, then the city, then the street, etc).

I doubt an iPhone app is as convenient as a dedicated GPS, but I HATE travelling with lots of gadgets so I'm very happy with Navigon.


----------



## guycomputer (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought g map Canada for $20.00 2 years ago before I had a data plan. 
It works well, uses no data and has had several updates. 
Cheaper than the big guys but really works-voice directions. 
Even with the 1 gig data plan I now have I still use g-map.


----------

